# Rohloff 142 x 12



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Anyone hear anything from Rohloff in regards to supporting the 142 x 12 standard...

I dont think they will ever get the axle in there but some kind of axle plate adapter kit that uses a custom 9mm skewer is what I was thinking....


----------



## evrac (Sep 28, 2005)

I had a big reply but deleted it.
There's a few ways I could think of doing it, but none are ideal, and all add parts and complexity, increase wheel change time, and decrease stiffness.

Still though, if you have access to a lathe, it can be done I'm sure.


----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

I agree with you that at present the only way to work it would be to use a QR Rohloff with a longer skewer and some spacers; and I'd bet a 135 bolt-on Rohloff would be stronger/stiffer than the 142 QR with spacers.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

There are longer Threaded OEM disk side plate:
starbike.com

Don't know for the drive side. Would make a strange chain line ....


----------



## ianthom (Oct 22, 2008)

Bump...
With the arrival of the gates drive capable ibis tranny 29 (and others) this is getting more and more interesting...


----------



## benmtb44 (Apr 27, 2009)

I agree. I would love to put a rohloff on a Ibis Tranny, but I don't know if this would be possible. Does anyone know of a cad model of a a Rohloff. I have a few friends at Ibis, and I would be happy to see if we could come up with a way to make this work out, but I would want to mock it up in CAD first.


----------



## ianthom (Oct 22, 2008)

I just recieved my tranny 29 last week and my interest in this idea has been reignited...
I am surprised rohloff havent done this yet? I suspect they may have to soon...
Would be really keen to see how you go with the CAD


----------



## ratherbeintobago (Aug 20, 2010)

ianthom said:


> I am surprised rohloff havent done this yet? I suspect they may have to soon...


I can't see how they can, given that part of the shift mechanism is coaxial with the hub axle; for a 12mm TA it would mean a total redesign and I don't think MTB is that big a chunk of their market.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

ratherbeintobago said:


> I can't see how they can, given that part of the shift mechanism is coaxial with the hub axle; for a 12mm TA it would mean a total redesign and I don't think MTB is that big a chunk of their market.


That is exactly it. I read a post directly from Rohloff (cannot re-locate for reference at this time) that basically said, they would need to completely redesign and retool to be able to accommodate this. They also felt the 142x12 was not a true industry standard as of that time and as posted above MTB was not their core market.

I am still hopeful on some type of adapter but it would have to be stout. For now, frames with changeable dropouts seems to be the future MTB / Rohloff route once the skinny QR completely disappears from descent mainstream frames...oh wait, that already happened.


----------



## shwinboy (Jan 13, 2004)

There are plenty of decent modern frames with interchangeable sliding drop outs. The field gets thinner if you are thinking of dual suspension. On the upside older 135mm dropout frames are usually quite cheap on the second hand market.


----------



## ratherbeintobago (Aug 20, 2010)

shwinboy said:


> There are plenty of decent modern frames with interchangeable sliding drop outs. The field gets thinner if you are thinking of dual suspension. On the upside older 135mm dropout frames are usually quite cheap on the second hand market.


Yes, however there are some (eg. Niner SIR9/ROS9, Tranny) which would otherwise work as they've other means of chain tensioning, but have a fixed 142x12 read dropout.


----------



## weedman (Feb 29, 2004)

From the TREK website

The original ABP provides our innovative active-
suspension benefits with either a traditional 135x5mm
rear wheel (Classic) or 150x12mm (DH).

ABP Race offers all the performance characteristics of
ABP in a narrower, lighter, faster setup that allows skewer
lever position independent of tension. Plus, it’s thru-axle
stiff — 30% stiffer than any other open dropout design.

ABP Convert is the same ABP performance you know
and love, but now with multiple wheel interface options.
New for 2011, ABP Convert comes standard on most Fuel
EX and all Remedy bikes, for use with a 142x12mm rear
wheel and Maxle Lite thru axle.
Want to use an old 135x5mm wheel? All ABP Convert-
equipped bikes are reverse compatible—they ship with
extra hardware + skewer to allow an easy, flawless switch
to the old system.

ABP Convert FR is the same concept as ABP Convert, but
changes from a 135x12mm to a 142x12mm interface with
the included hardware


----------



## dacosta (Jul 23, 2010)

benmtb44:

you can find a cad file here at:
Cloud based PDM for managing and sharing CAD - GrabCAD

Most downloaded models - GrabCAD

I used it when I built my own frame for a Rohloff.

Dan "Fooly"


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Rohloff 142x12 appears to be in the pipeline for 2016: Rohloff SPEEDHUB 500/14 - A12: Rohloff für Steckachse


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I saw the press release... Pretty exciting, even if older hubs won't convert.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ratherbeintobago (Aug 20, 2010)

tatankainlondon said:


> Rohloff 142x12 appears to be in the pipeline for 2016: Rohloff SPEEDHUB 500/14 - A12: Rohloff für Steckachse


Have they gone with a true TA or screw-in 12mm end plugs?


----------



## MonkeyWrench (Feb 7, 2006)

ratherbeintobago said:


> Have they gone with a true TA or screw-in 12mm end plugs?


Option 2 - A12 hubs will ship with step-down adapters that fit into the ends of the frame and use M7 bolts on either side that thead into the Speedhub axle, much like a Phil Wood track hub. There will be a selection of adapters available to fit different frame interfaces.

On a different note - how many people out there would be interested in a conversion kit to get their Rohloff hub into a 12x142mm frame? What frame(s) would these go into?

We are considering offering adapter kits to make this work, but since the frame/axle interface is not standardized, we are trying to determine how many of these kits we might have to make available. It would certainly simplify things if a majority of interested Rohloff riders were using the same brand of frame, but this is wishful thinking.....


----------



## NDTransplant (Feb 6, 2012)

MonkeyWrench what is your opinion on this---

Salsa offers thru-axle Alternator Plates for the Fargo (fits some other Salsa's as well, I believe), which I was considering mating to the new thru-axle Rohloff.

But Salsa also has a Rohloff-specific alternator plate, which would utilize a standard QR skewer...

I don't have any real specific reason for 'needing' a thru-axle on the rear of my Fargo; I just think having a thru-axle front fork (Firestarter carbon fork and RockShox Reba RL suspension fork) and a QR rear axle is peculiar. Of course, at the time Salsa came out with the Rohloff Alternator Plate, Rohloff didn't have a thru-axle option...

What would make for the cleanest-looking install in this case?


----------



## MonkeyWrench (Feb 7, 2006)

NDTransplant said:


> MonkeyWrench what is your opinion on this---
> 
> Salsa offers thru-axle Alternator Plates for the Fargo (fits some other Salsa's as well, I believe), which I was considering mating to the new thru-axle Rohloff.
> 
> ...


For most applications, I don't see any advantage to the A12 hub when given the choice. The Rohloff wheel is ultra stiff - far stiffer than a through axle derailleur wheel, even if it's a Boost wheel. Wheel changes are also much faster with a QR axle than with an allen key, two bolts, and frame adapters.

In my mind, the biggest advantage of the A12 hub is compatibility with current mainstream frames, particularly off the shelf suspension frames.
Of course, if you wanted to move a wheel between one of these frames and say the Fargo, then the A12 hub would be your only option.

Other advantages include guaranteed repeatable wheel position and for aggressive trail riders, keeping the wheel from shifting around slightly in the dropouts during hard cornering and wearing the dropouts, axle plate, and hub lock nut.

As for clean setup, the standard QR or through axle dropouts with a Monkey Bone and OEM2 plate are my preference, but I may be slightly biased........


----------



## NDTransplant (Feb 6, 2012)

Lol 10-4 on the bias! 

Those are some very good points you brought out- makes sense to me. 

This is a significant investment, may be a few months down the road for me yet. 

Thanks for your quick response!


----------

